# Favourite youtube soapers? Do you have a soaping youtube channel?



## BlackBoar (May 2, 2016)

Who are your favourite people to watch making soap online? Or do you prefer blogs? Do you have a channel and are you comfortable sharing your link?


----------



## kc1ble (May 2, 2016)

My favorite hands down is Ariane Arsenault.  I have a hard time with some that are long winded to get their point across.  I too am interested with what others have to say.


----------



## IrishLass (May 2, 2016)

Some of my faves (not in any particular order):


Kevin Devine: https://www.youtube.com/user/ozymndius/videos

Ariane Arsenault: https://www.youtube.com/user/AudreeSoluna/videos 

Eve's Garden Soaps: https://www.youtube.com/user/EvesGardenSoaps/videos

Royalty Soap: https://www.youtube.com/user/RoyaltySoaps/videos


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (May 2, 2016)

Those are also some of my favorites. Also:

Missouri River Soap
Moonlit Soapworks
Handmade in Florida
SoapLily
Vibrant Soap
Soaping101
Nourishing Handmade

I'd include links, but youtube annoyed me by taking away the ability to organize subscriptions so I watch them in Feedly.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 2, 2016)

Ariane Arsenault
Royalty Soaps
Soaping 101
Kevin Devine
Spicypinecone


----------



## BlackBoar (May 2, 2016)

Ah! So many people to subscribe to! 
I also watch Ariane, vibrant, royalty and soap101. I also like Dean Wilson https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaDWkLKq_PsfZVIq7CwkEAw and soap fantasy for MP https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4rB-KqaCScpTqhGDxjKY1g


----------



## dibbles (May 2, 2016)

Handmade in Florida
Ariane Arsenault
Vibrant Soap
Eve's Garden
Royalty Soaps
Spicy Pinecone
Soaping 101
Kevin Devine


----------



## mzimm (May 2, 2016)

Yes to all the above, especially Ariane Arsenault and Handmade in Florida.
Also White Milk Soap and Candle:  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9tHMTFqeXoioarcwQN1DfA


----------



## DeeAnna (May 2, 2016)

In addition to the ones already mentioned, I've enjoyed Eden's Secret and our own TVivian aka Soapish on Youtube. Kevin Devine is an adventurous soaper and I enjoy the topics he covers, but many of his videos could be edited to half their current length and end up being twice as good. I hate to say this, because he's really good ... just needs some polish to be even better.


----------



## lsg (May 2, 2016)

I like Soaping 101 and The Soap Queen


----------



## LisaAnne (May 2, 2016)

I watch most of what everyone watches, but I had no idea that soupish was saponista, so I watched a couple and they are nicely done. Saponista I like that you get to the soaping quickly and the all white work area looks so clean. The carribbean soap is beautiful and I now want to try an in the pot swirl.   Great job. 

I love soaping 101 for some reason, her voice is so calm and the music is so happy.


----------



## dibbles (May 2, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> In addition to the ones already mentioned, I've enjoyed Eden's Secret and our own Saponista  aka Soapish on Youtube. Kevin Devine is an adventurous soaper and I enjoy the topics he covers, but many of his videos could be edited to half their current length and end up being twice as good. I hate to say this, because he's really good ... just needs some polish to be even better.



I think TVivian is Soapish on YouTube. Kevin Devine does have some very long videos, and I FF through a lot of them. It does seem that he has become more aware of that lately though and is editing more.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 3, 2016)

Oh dear. Thanks for the correction, Dibbles. You are right. My apologies to TVivian and Saponista.


----------



## cgsample (May 3, 2016)

kc1ble said:


> My favorite hands down is Ariane Arsenault.  I have a hard time with some that are long winded to get their point across.  I too am interested with what others have to say.



I Google mapped where her shop is.  It's in the middle of nowhere!  I mean, remote nowhere.  Amazed that she even has electricity, remote nowhere.  How does she sell the amount of soap she makes?


----------



## BlackBoar (May 3, 2016)

cgsample said:


> I Google mapped where her shop is.  It's in the middle of nowhere!  I mean, remote nowhere.  Amazed that she even has electricity, remote nowhere.  How does she sell the amount of soap she makes?


 
No competitors XD And it's right where the boats come in. Looks like a beautiful place to live.

Her soap shop is on a boat in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 3, 2016)

"...Her soap shop is on a boat in the middle of the ocean. ..."

Her soap shop is on a small island, yes, but not on a boat. The Madeleine Islands are also a tourist destination, so plenty of seasonal customers. If you watch the video in which she gives a tour of her shop, it looks surrounded by vacation homes and other artisan and gift shops. Check out TripAdvisor: https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g445053-Activities-Iles_de_la_Madeleine_Quebec.html


----------



## BlackBoar (May 3, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> "...Her soap shop is on a boat in the middle of the ocean. ..."
> 
> Her soap shop is on a small island, yes, but not on a boat. The Madeleine Islands are also a tourist destination, so plenty of seasonal customers. If you watch the video in which she gives a tour of her shop, it looks surrounded by vacation homes and other artisan and gift shops. Check out TripAdvisor: https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g445053-Activities-Iles_de_la_Madeleine_Quebec.html



Just being silly :mrgreen: There's also a museum right next to it, she probably gets lots of people who have disposable income to splurge on soaps.

I believe she makes her own music for her videos too. I think that's really neat.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 3, 2016)

Hers and soap fantasy for melt and pour are my favorite. I don't watch too many anymore but I like those best for enjoyment watching. I also like royalty soaps. Handmade in Florida goes a little too quick on the important swirling parts for my taste! 

For learning I think soap queen is good but too long and basic after a while. I don't like the voice of the soaping 101 lady so if I do watch, I mute it (I hope this isn't too mean!).


----------



## JuneP (May 4, 2016)

Vibrant Soap

Ariane Arsenault

Eve's Garden Soaps  

Royalty soaps (very personable young lady)

Spicy Pinecone

A&N (forget the whole name. Her name is Jennfifer and and A&N are initials of her two little boys); but I like that she usually tells you what micas and FO's she using and shares information on how some oils behaved in the past, etc. She also sells supplies and her service is very good. She also has tutorials on how to use Avery software to create labels, make whipped soap, etc. etc. 

There are others whose names escape me at the moment.

I tend to like the ones best who tell you what they're doing and why, tell you what colors and scents they're using etc. I'd rather they be chatty because I can always fast forward; but I don't like the videos that are so heavily edited, they get a bit of a manic feeling about them, nor those with music. I'd much rather hear the person speaking about the process, chat about their day, their choices, etc, or just enjoy some parts in silence. 

Having said that I think they all have something to offer at times, so I still enjoy watching a lot of them. And of course while my leg heals for the next 2 1/2 months, I'll be watching some every day!


----------



## BlackBoar (May 7, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I don't like the voice of the soaping 101 lady so if I do watch, I mute it (I hope this isn't too mean!).



I like her voice, I think it's sultry ^_^ 
That's actually very helpful though because chances are people would hate my voice (for various reasons) So I might include titles.

I hope I can come across some more newbies who make videos. I don't think I have anything really to add to the conversation for people who have been doing it for a long time.


----------



## lenarenee (May 7, 2016)

I'll add Elaine Wright - the only tawain swirls I ever liked.

Yellow Cottage Soapery - because she's so different from me.

Rachel LaLonde

Swing and Dream - again very different from me and can put weird colors together and usually make it work.

white milk soap and candle - doesn't seen afraid to try new things or screw up on camera


----------



## JuneP (May 7, 2016)

I recently discovered Yellow Cottage Soapery. She makes a lot of soap, so I've been watching a lot of her videos. I like that she share the names of colors she's using, their source, etc. She sure likes embeds and piping, which I will have to try one of these days when I can make soap again.



lenarenee said:


> I'll add Elaine Wright - the only tawain swirls I ever liked.
> 
> Yellow Cottage Soapery - because she's so different from me.
> 
> ...


----------



## shimmersoap (May 7, 2016)

*MY fav videos*

Soapqueen and Soaping 101 is the Best! Very informative. though i do admit, Soaping101 is Cold Process so MP soap makers may not find it very helpful.


----------



## lenarenee (May 12, 2016)

theorgelmeister! (aka the soap man) Brand new video maker!  Simple, calm, no frills soaping. I really enjoy listening to him. Can't wait to see how he evolves!


----------



## penelopejane (May 22, 2016)

What I like about Kevin Devine is that he tells you all the weights and measurements, he tells you all the colour names and amounts and the scents he uses. 
He gives good detailed instructions and he isnt shy about not getting it right the first time. 
You come away thinking I can do that rather than feeling you've watched a artist at work but you are none the wiser.


----------



## Keffingtonnaturals (Jun 27, 2016)

BlackBoar said:


> Who are your favourite people to watch making soap online? Or do you prefer blogs? Do you have a channel and are you comfortable sharing your link?


my personal favorite youtube soapers are Ariane Arsenault & Katie (Royalty Soaps). I prefer watching videos so i can see how intricate the soaps they make are. and i have a soaping channel that i just started the link is down below  i will have to check out everyones youtube channels. I really enjoy my soap video time to myself  If anyone else has a channel send me a link so i can Subscribe to you! 
(links removed)


----------



## Dahila (Jun 27, 2016)

the same as Dibbles )


----------



## BlackBoar (Jul 29, 2016)

Keffingtonnaturals said:


> my personal favorite youtube soapers are Ariane Arsenault & Katie (Royalty Soaps). I prefer watching videos so i can see how intricate the soaps they make are. and i have a soaping channel that i just started the link is down below  i will have to check out everyones youtube channels. I really enjoy my soap video time to myself  If anyone else has a channel send me a link so i can Subscribe to you!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_hUQcEOnfznXDoieUadkfw
> 
> soap cutting here : https://youtu.be/nGn58Nnh5c8



Subscribed


----------



## spacecitysoaps (Aug 2, 2016)

I totally agree with all of the above! I just started a channel if anyone is interested: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmvIMKgmm23uf2yrwBogH_Q

xoxo - Phoebe


----------



## PlumCrzy (Aug 2, 2016)

Well, I can see there are a lot more videos to watch!  Have seen many of Soapmaking101, but am so new to soaping haven't gotten to others yet.  Lots more fun to have . . .


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 6, 2016)

The most frustrating thing in the soaping world is watching a silly video all the way through only to find they don't show the cut soap.  Even if you go to their you tube site and webpage they don't show the cut soap.  So disappointing and what a waste of time. 

Now I go right to the end, check that there is a cut soap, then start at the beginning.


----------



## artemis (Oct 6, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> The most frustrating thing in the soaping world is watching a silly video all the way through only to find they don't show the cut soap.  Now I go right to the end, check that there is a cut soap, then start at the beginning.



Yes! Great to learn the special technique, but how do I know if I want to do it if I don't know what the end result is?


----------



## Keffingtonnaturals (Dec 28, 2017)

spacecitysoaps said:


> I totally agree with all of the above! I just started a channel if anyone is interested: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmvIMKgmm23uf2yrwBogH_Q
> 
> xoxo - Phoebe



I love just watching everyone soap  sometimes I watch to go to sleep too.
I also started a channel as well! Ill sub to you ASAP  
www.youtube.com/c/keffingtonnaturals , I also upload other crafting things. like bath bombs and Wax melts <3


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a channel but it is so so bad, the lighting is horrible, I ramble, and I only have like 7 videos in the last 2 years. It's fun doing the videos, but as for sharing - eh, if y'all find me great, but you have been warned. LOL 

I have many favorites. I think I'm subscribed to like 40 channels but watch only about 10 of them on a regular basis.


----------



## Rune (Jan 3, 2018)

I like these Youtube channels, they are my favorites. Some of them publish quite often, others don't. Some are all natural, others not. Some make both hot and cold process, other more of one or the other. Some focus more on design than others. But I think all of them are great!

C-Light Candles & Soap (I especially like her way of making hot process. I have learned a lot from her): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClJQKWU_Cns_nnvYT-st-HQ

Shalebrook Handcrafted Soap (I like her hot process too. Beautiful soaps): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLYte9VZzTnhDXkbFeY_RTg

Tina Moenck (she explaines everything very good, in depth): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWx27qZOfC4EPnJrAhT1aPQ

Hila All Natural Soaps (some videos in hebrew and others in english): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCj9T2KhIkKBHyx_pFs3HMzA

OliveLeafandHoney (beautiful natural soaps): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJJtnaWMbJnAcy09yAKNOHA

EssentialSoap (very rustic soaps. Almost only hot process, all-natural. She has lots of knowledge): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs1din0TgCGyfxZInd2fIsQ


----------

